# Microcontroladores SI1000 con circuito de RF incluido.[Nota de difusión]



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

Nuevos Microcontroladores *SI1000* con circuito de RF incluido en un mismo chip (Publicado: 31/03/2010)

Sagitrón, distribuidor para España y Portugal de Silicon Laboratories, presenta los nuevos microcontroladores con circuito de RF incluido para aplicaciones que requieran de una comunicación inalámbrica. 

​
Los nuevos circuitos Si100x/1x, están compuestos de un microcontrolador + un circuito transceptor de RF sub-Ghz todo integrado en un mismo chip. Han sido diseñados para abordar las necesidades específicas de los sistemas integrados de baja potencia que requiere una comunicación de RF bidireccional como pueden ser; sistemas de control de energía metering, sistemas domóticos, circuitos de seguridad inalámbricos, sensores inalámbricos y sistemas de automatización y control de accesos.

Con los nuevos Si1000 de Silicon Laboratories disponemos de una solución combinada de muy bajo consumo que nos permitirá dotar a nuestra aplicación de una comunicación inalámbrica bidireccional dentro nuestro propio micro donde estamos ejecutando la aplicación. 

Esta solución nos ofrece varias ventajas como pueden ser: 
Bajar el coste de nuestro diseño al tener todo en un mismo chip.

Diseños más reducidos, mayor integración.
 Menor complejidad del diseño.
 Menor consumo.
 Los nuevos circuitos Si1000 tienen el modo activo de mas bajo consumo del mercado, que nos permite ahorrar energía cuando la aplicación se esta ejecutando. También disponen del más bajo consumo en modo dormido, que es el mayor tiempo donde suelen estar las aplicaciones  Esto permitirá a los diseñadores disponer de una solución para aquellos sistemas alimentados por batería, cosecha de energía, o que simplemente necesiten un consumo muy reducido.  

La familia Si100x/1x incluye hasta 64 kB de memoria Flash, un transceptor EZRadioPRO ®, un convertidor ADC de 10 o 12-bit, y un procesador 8051 a 25 MHz, todo en un pequeño encapsulado de 5x7mm, a un precio competitivo.

Para simplificarnos la tarea de evaluación y diseño con los nuevos Si1000, Silicon Laboratories ha creado el Si1000/10 development kit el cual consiste en una plataforma de desarrollo en la que pinchamos una RF test card incluida en el kit que contiene el MCU+RF y una ana antena de RF. El kit incluye todos los accesorios para su puesta en marcha y estudio como la herramienta de debugger, pilas, cables, manuales, alimentador, entorno de desarrollo, y una versión de evaluación de compilador. Es importante también mencionar que las test cards se pueden adquirir por separado si se desea.

Más Información:
*Silicon Laboratories*


----------

